# Hitch Ball Cover Idea



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I needed something to cover the hitch ball so my boys don't get their little hands too greasy. I wanted something different than a tennis ball, etc so I came up with this idea. $.50 and a few seconds of surgery, this is the end result.


----------



## Donzi-T (Aug 9, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

You are one sick puppy.... I like it!!!







٩(-̮̮̃-̃)۶ ٩(-̮̮̃-̃)۶ ٩(-̮̮̃-̃)۶ ٩(-̮̮̃-̃)۶


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome !


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Mighty clever! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## supenate (Apr 29, 2013)

now all u need to do is add a back up camera to the eyes.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

supenate said:


> now all u need to do is add a back up camera to the eyes.


I actually thought about putting some red LED lights in the eyes and connecting them into the brake lights.


----------



## supenate (Apr 29, 2013)

now your talking and now i think i have to buy one one my daughters dolls from her to do the same. I'M ON IT WITH LED LIGHTS TOO GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!!


----------

